# Kann das ein Reiher gewesen sein?



## jora (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

habe seit kurzem einen Teich und schon viele wertvolle Tipps aus diesem Forum erhalten. Nun brauch ich mal eure Hilfe.

Heute morgen musste ich feststellen, dass 5 Fische aus meinem Teich fehlen. Es handelte sich um 2 __ Shubunkin (ca.18 und 12 cm), 1 __ Goldfisch (ca. 17 cm) und 2 kleine Schleierschwänze. Jetzt sind nur noch 3 Fische übrig.

Neben dem Teich lagen einige Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich erst neu (auf ca. 50 cm) eingesetzt hatte. Auch der Kies im Teich war an einigen Stellen nach unten gerutscht.

Meine Fragen an die Fachleute:

1. Kann dies ein __ Reiher gewesen sein oder war es ein asozialer Fischdieb?
2. Würde ein Reiher gleich 5 Fische verspeisen?
3. Wenn es ein Reiher war, hätten sich nicht mehrere Fische in die Verstecke gerettet?


----------



## WERNER 02 (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kann das ein  Reiher gewesen sein?*

Hi Jora

Die Größe, sowie Menge an Fischen könnte er verspeisen. Man geht davon aus das der Reiher ca. 300Gramm an Nahrung aufnimmt.

Bei der Wassertiefe die du angibst, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Soweit ich weiß sollen es Standtiefen von 40 cm max. sein.

Bin mir aber da wirklich nicht sicher.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der Eine oder Andere.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## jora (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kann das ein  Reiher gewesen sein?*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. 

Es war ein Reiher. Ich habe das Vieh heute zweimal gesehen, wie es über unser Grundstück geflogen ist . Ein wirklich riesiges Teil. Wollte wohl noch die restlichen Fische verspeisen.

Am liebsten hätte ich den Vogel vom Himmel geholt !

Nachdem ich mir einige Beiträge angeschaut habe, habe ich mir jetzt einen Elektrozaun bestellt. Hoffe, dass das wirkt. 
Am liebsten würde ich den Zaun mit 230 Volt betreiben, damit das Vieh keinen weiteren Versuch mehr starten kann  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kann das ein  Reiher gewesen sein?*

Moin
bei uns hat der Reiher auch schon mal das Geländer sondiert.

Ich habe Samstag auch meinen persönlichen Reiherschutz montiert, damit ich auch mal in Ruhe arbeiten kann.  

Elektroaun gut und schön, aber es ist ein Gerücht, daß der Reiher nicht direkt im Flachwasser landen kann.
Bei uns in den Kanälen landet er direkt im 30-50cm Flachwasser. Die Ufer sind zum laufen zu steil, also Punktlandung.
Somit hilft der Zaun nicht wirklich.


----------



## jora (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kann das ein  Reiher gewesen sein?*

Moin, moin,

was hast Du denn für einen Reiherschutz?

Ich habe gestern einiges über Reiherschutz gelesen. 
Das sicherste wäre wohl ein Netz über dem Teich zu spannen. Find ich aber nicht so toll. Die Plastikreiher, Spiegelkugeln-/Pyramiden sollen auch nicht dauerhaft Erfolg bringen. Als nächstes werden die Elektrozäune und der Sprenger mit Bewegungsmelder genannt. Der Sprenger wäre auch eine Variante gewesen, nur macht das meine Gartenpumpe nicht mit (wegen Dauerbetrieb). Daher habe ich mich für den Zaun entschieden.

Hoffe, dass der Zaun schnell geliefert wird, damit das Vieh nicht auch noch die restlichen Fische frist.

Bin aber für Tipps und Anregungen dankbar.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kann das ein  Reiher gewesen sein?*

Moin
ich habe über den Flachwasserbereichen Angelschnur in der Stärke 035 gespannt.
Die Schnur in einem Abstand von ca. 30-35 cm am Rand befestigt sollte jeden Reiher fernhalten.
Bei meinem Bruder funktioniert es, er hat in dieser Beziehung schon schlechte Erfahrung sammeln können.
Da die Reiher sehr gute Augen haben, wird die Angelschnur von ihm gesehen und als Hindernis erkannt.
In der Farbe Braun fällt die Schnur nicht sonderlich auf und "stört" nicht allzu sehr.
Im Freiwasser (tiefer als 60 cm) habe ich keinen Schutz, da er da nicht landen wird


----------

